# Who's Hydraulics are the best?



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

Holla at ya boy and let me know who's got the real deal and who's got the junk :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

oh... here we go... again, for like the 6666666666666666666666666655555555555555th time


----------



## caliswangin916 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 6 2005, 10:48 AM
> *oh... here we go... again, for like the 6666666666666666666666666655555555555555th time
> [snapback]2577737[/snapback]​*


 Black Magic? :biggrin:


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caliswangin916_@Jan 6 2005, 01:39 PM
> *Black Magic? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2577850[/snapback]​*



The DARKSIDE..... :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

1 vote for BLACK MAGIC here too..


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 6 2005, 01:04 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2577921[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin: black magics old school series pumps :biggrin:


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 6 2005, 02:04 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2577921[/snapback]​*



The cops pop your trunk and see that shit....there going to think your a terrorist.










j/k....nice pics j


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Jan 6 2005, 03:24 PM
> *:biggrin: black magics old school pumps :biggrin:
> [snapback]2577941[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 


MAN, THATS A GOOD ONE. :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 



THATS NOT OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 6 2005, 03:34 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> MAN, THATS A GOOD ONE.    :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> THATS NOT OLD SCHOOL.
> [snapback]2577965[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I've always enjoyed me a good Prohopper pump. Very tight tolerances and good equipment....no half stepping!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 6 2005, 04:31 PM
> *I've always enjoyed me a good Prohopper pump.  Very tight tolerances and good equipment....no half stepping!
> [snapback]2578137[/snapback]​*




I AGREE WITH YOU SIR, PROHOPPER HAS NEVER LET ME DOWN, QUALITY OF THEIR PRODUCTS AND CUSTOMER SERVICE IS GREAT.


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

*Black Magic [ 3 ] [15.00%] 
HOMIES [ 0 ] [0.00%] 


I didn't have these 2 in my poll, because I've always heard that these are garbage, I only put what I wanted because those set ups were what I was considering, I don't know why the mods in this sextion added them. They must either work with or for them or do installs with them, *


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Jan 6 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Black Magic [ 3 ]  [15.00%]
> HOMIES  [ 0 ]  [0.00%]
> I didn't have these 2 in my poll, because I've always heard that these are garbage, I only put what I wanted because those set ups were what I was considering, I don't know why the mods in this sextion added them. They must either work with or for them or do installs with them,
> [snapback]2578451[/snapback]​*



Black Magic... garbage... well, I'm not even gonna start arguing with you.

and Homies... garbage??? :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:

as far as how they got there... I thought you had added them after people mentioned them in your thread without having a place to vote for them.


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

CCE Hydraulics #1


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Jan 6 2005, 05:06 PM
> *CCE Hydraulics #1
> [snapback]2578615[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks like Pro Hopper takes the cake, when building my next low, I will either go with Pro Hopper or Reds.


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

I see that Hi Jacker and Xtreme get no love..


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 6 2005, 06:36 PM
> *Black Magic... garbage... well, I'm not even gonna start arguing with you.
> 
> and Homies... garbage??? :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> ...



Neither one of them are garbage.


BM and Homies both have great products, anyone who knows anything about lowriding should already know that both companies are on top of their game, bottom line, case closed.

I guess this whole pole is worthless anyway, anyone who would choose CCE over BM is just uneducated or cant afford quality products.


And dont get me started on Homies, I mean goddamn, how many LRM Cover Cars have been juiced at Homies, the name speaks for itself, the publicity speaks even louder.


And how many hydraulic competitors have been owned by competitors using BM???? Easy answer for anyone who pays attention.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

LMMFAO @ Hi-Low I mean, bridges are burned cant replair that.


CCE, lmmfao, wow poor quality at its best, and customer service is non-existant.



Lona and Sons, never seen them build shit that looked good enough for a car show or competition.


HiJacker :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


_________________________________________________________________



Face it, Prohopper has remained strong for the longest period of time, since the days of National Machine Hydraulics and they are going on strong today where others have fell off the map.


Showtime, hasnt been around quite as long, but they are strong all the same, alot of nice products come from there and they have alot of happy customers.




Bottom line though, most of the parts are all made by the same machinists, but each individual company has their own specialty, like Homies has custom built setups that cant be touched.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 6 2005, 08:50 PM
> *Neither one of them are garbage.
> BM and Homies both have great products, anyone who knows anything about lowriding should already know that both companies are on top of their game, bottom line, case closed.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

BLACK MAGIC BABY all the way to the bank EVERY TIME!!!! If you want to win then The darkside is where you need to be... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 6 2005, 11:44 PM
> *BLACK MAGIC BABY all the way to the bank EVERY TIME!!!! If you want to win then The darkside is where you need to be... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2579653[/snapback]​*



ohhh yeah, what do you know














































































besides winning. LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 6 2005, 08:47 PM
> *ohhh yeah, what do you know
> besides winning. LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2579663[/snapback]​*



Hi Sweetie
:wave:


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 6 2005, 04:13 PM
> *I AGREE WITH YOU SIR, PROHOPPER HAS NEVER LET ME DOWN, QUALITY OF THEIR PRODUCTS AND CUSTOMER SERVICE IS GREAT.
> [snapback]2578276[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Jan 6 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Black Magic [ 3 ]  [15.00%]
> HOMIES  [ 0 ]  [0.00%]
> I didn't have these 2 in my poll, because I've always heard that these are garbage
> [snapback]2578451[/snapback]​*



I'm curious as to who told you that these are garbage, or are you just talking out of your ass??


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> LMMFAO @ Hi-Low I mean, bridges are burned cant replair that.
> CCE, lmmfao, wow poor quality at its best, and customer service is non-existant.
> Lona and Sons, never seen them build shit that looked good enough for a car show or competition.
> HiJacker :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

After giving it thought, its hard to say who's BEST.

I mean, nothing beats an aircraft setup, but not everyone will pay $25,000 for hydraulics.


But as far as it goes, ProHopper, Showtime, BM and Homies are pretty much going to be the best.

I havent used anything from BM or Showtime, but I have seen it put to good use.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 6 2005, 10:22 PM
> *I'm curious as to who told you that these are garbage, or are you just talking out of your ass??
> [snapback]2579763[/snapback]​*



I'm still wondering about this...


----------



## patrik (Oct 31, 2002)

Its all set then...SIMPLY THE BEST... ones again   

PRO HOPPER ALL THEW WAY


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA CREW_@Jan 6 2005, 02:33 PM
> *The cops pop your trunk and see that shit....there going to think your a terrorist.
> j/k....nice pics j
> [snapback]2577964[/snapback]​*



If he gets pulled over for hitting switches in traffic, the ticket won't be a moving violation it will be for unlawfull use of crappy black magic hydraulics...lol...:roflmao:


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by patrik_@Jan 8 2005, 09:14 AM
> *   Its all set then...SIMPLY THE BEST... ones again
> 
> PRO HOPPER ALL THEW WAY
> [snapback]2583988[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 7 2005, 06:26 PM
> *I'm still wondering about this...
> [snapback]2582620[/snapback]​*



I love these people that talk shit, and then won't answer a question...

WHO TOLD YOU THAT HOMIES AND BLACK MAGIC ARE GARBAGE???


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 6 2005, 03:31 PM
> *I've always enjoyed me a good Prohopper pump.  Very tight tolerances and good equipment....no half stepping!
> [snapback]2578137[/snapback]​*


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 9 2005, 09:35 PM
> *I love these people that talk shit, and then won't answer a question...
> 
> WHO TOLD YOU THAT HOMIES AND BLACK MAGIC ARE GARBAGE???
> [snapback]2587954[/snapback]​*



HALO, I KNOW THAT YOU CAN READ THE QUESTION... WHY WON'T YOU ANSWER IT???


OR WERE YOU TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS????


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Jan 9 2005, 09:06 PM
> *If he gets pulled over for hitting switches in traffic, the ticket won't be a moving violation it will be for unlawfull use of crappy black magic hydraulics...lol...:roflmao:
> [snapback]2587843[/snapback]​*


Your a straight up bitch for talking shit


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Jan 9 2005, 09:06 PM
> *If he gets pulled over for hitting switches in traffic, the ticket won't be a moving violation it will be for unlawfull use of crappy black magic hydraulics...lol...:roflmao:
> [snapback]2587843[/snapback]​*


once again asshole, you don't know what you are talking about... are you talking shit cause I banned your other name for posting a bunch of nudity and ugly ass man bitches??? I think we all called them donkeys.


----------



## locoGreengo (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 9 2005, 10:35 PM
> *once again asshole, you don't know what you are talking about... are you talking shit cause I banned your other name for posting a bunch of nudity and ugly ass man bitches??? I think we all called them donkeys.
> [snapback]2588074[/snapback]​*


Booger bear monkey mouth stakin hoes

Ive had experiance with Reds, Pro hopper, and Showtime their all good but 
luxor is crap. My first kit was luxor, i installed it and hit the switch a couple of times and the cylinder broke in two.


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

so you'd asssume someone posting a topic with a poll actually wanted to know what the poll would say........... apart from the fact that everyone has a favourite so the poll will show which make is most popular [not necesarily the same as best].
but, no he ignores the poll and goes off on one slaging people.

sometimes LIL is a good information source.
sometimes it looks like a playground


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

Gotta love it when someone who knows absolutely nothing is bashin someone else's product. :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

Rick here's st's # 800 732 9866


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Jan 10 2005, 06:48 AM
> *Rick here's st's # 800 732 9866
> [snapback]2588576[/snapback]​*



BITCH... WHY WON'T YOU ANSWER THE FUCKING QUESTION???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 10 2005, 12:33 PM
> *BITCH... WHY WON'T YOU ANSWER THE FUCKING QUESTION???
> [snapback]2589293[/snapback]​*


Cause you already answered it


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 10 2005, 01:20 PM
> *Cause you already answered it
> [snapback]2589693[/snapback]​*



I know, but I wanna hear what the shit talker has to say... even though he doesn't have any idea what he's talking about... I've seen the advice that he's been giving... he tries to act like he knows what he's talking about, but then he asks dumbass questions and says stupid shit like this... here's an idea... SHUT THE FUCK UP NEWBIE AND LEARN FROM PEOPLE THAT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT, OR GO BACK AND LOOK AT SOME MORE MEN WITH TITS. :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 10 2005, 02:42 PM
> *I know, but I wanna hear what the shit talker has to say... even though he doesn't have any idea what he's talking about... I've seen the advice that he's been giving... he tries to act like he knows what he's talking about, but then he asks dumbass questions and says stupid shit like this... here's an idea... SHUT THE FUCK UP NEWBIE AND LEARN FROM PEOPLE THAT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT, OR GO BACK AND LOOK AT SOME MORE MEN WITH TITS. :angry:
> [snapback]2589836[/snapback]​*



"Biddy's"

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

Pro Hopper 35 Showtme 11, thanks for the feed back and keep voting..... :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Jan 11 2005, 11:01 AM
> *Pro Hopper 35 Showtme 11, thanks for the feed back and keep voting..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2593216[/snapback]​*


ANSWER THE FUCKING QUESTION AT HAND!!!!

WHO TOLD YOU THAT HOMIES AND BLACK MAGIC ARE GARBAGE???

WE KNOW WHY YOU ARE TALKING AHIT ABOUT BM... CAUSE YOUR A HURT LITTLE BITCH BECAUSE I BANNED YOUR "THE GAME" SN... BUT WHY ARE YOU TALKING SHIT ABOUT HOMIES???


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Jan 11 2005, 11:01 AM
> *Pro Hopper 35 Showtme 11, thanks for the feed back and keep voting..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2593216[/snapback]​*


AND BLACK MAGIC 13... I GUESS THE POLL DOESN'T REALLY MEAN ANYTHING THEN, HUH BITCH???


----------



## CrownVicAttack (Jan 9, 2005)

pro hop with the steady lead bitches


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CrownVicAttack_@Jan 11 2005, 04:07 PM
> *pro hop with the steady lead bitches
> [snapback]2594116[/snapback]​*


They are the best by far they are the official brand for lowlife car club here in florida.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I'm gonna have to vote with J on this one...


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

***stolen pic*** :0


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

courtesy of EDMUNDS COSTOM HYDRAULICS


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Jan 11 2005, 05:03 PM
> *They are the best by far they are the official brand for lowlife car club here in florida.
> [snapback]2594698[/snapback]​*



I guess it's official...35 votes on LIL and used by lowlife in Fla...must be #1 :uh:


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

By the way, where's Hoppo's? Speakin of quality.....


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Jan 11 2005, 09:26 PM
> *By the way, where's Hoppo's?  Speakin of quality.....
> [snapback]2595192[/snapback]​*



I only wanted feedback on the top brands, I'm not saing that Hoppo's isn't but feel free to talk about it.


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

I know about Red's from being around friends who had lowriders about 10 years ago. Red's was the bomb, they are not as popular as they used to be, but they build quality stuff. And Pro Hopper and Showtime are the #1 systems used in installs in street and show right now..so ofcourse I would expect those to be the most popular and they are.


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

36 votes keep voting for the hydros you think are the best....Pro Hopper.


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)




----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

Wow, Red's is gaining on Showtime.. :biggrin: Pro Hopper leads the pack, show support for the system that has never let you down. keep voting..44 votes for Pro Hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

O.G. STILLMAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Jan 12 2005, 01:49 PM
> *Wow, Red's is gaining on Showtime.. :biggrin: Pro Hopper leads the pack, show support for the system that has never let you down. keep voting..44 votes for Pro Hopper. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2597591[/snapback]​*



man, you are the biggest jackass in the world!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## THA CREW (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 12 2005, 03:46 PM
> *man, you are the biggest jackass in the world!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2597767[/snapback]​*


I second THAT vote. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 12 2005, 01:46 PM
> *man, you are the biggest jackass in the world!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2597767[/snapback]​*


I THOUGHT YOU WERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I WOULD GO WITH BLACK MAGIC MYSELF!! IF I WERE TO BUY A MANUFACTURER!


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 12 2005, 04:33 PM
> *I WOULD GO WITH BLACK MAGIC MYSELF!!  IF I WERE TO BUY A MANUFACTURER!
> [snapback]2597867[/snapback]​*


That's cool, if I had a good experience with it I would try to find it somewhere and go with it too...you go with what works for you..


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Jan 12 2005, 09:16 PM
> *That's cool, if I had a good experience with it I would try to find it somewhere and go with it too...you go with what works for you..
> [snapback]2599388[/snapback]​*


well, how would you know if you would have a good experience with it??? you won't even give it a chance... :uh: :uh: If you knew anything about hydros, then you would understand.


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 12 2005, 08:19 PM
> *well, how would you know if you would have a good experience with it??? you won't even give it a chance... :uh:  :uh:  If you knew anything about hydros, then you would understand.
> [snapback]2599404[/snapback]​*



maybe he had a bad experience with BM, you know maybe his car wouldn't hop like he saw in the video :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Jan 12 2005, 08:19 PM
> *well, how would you know if you would have a good experience with it??? you won't even give it a chance... :uh:  :uh:  If you knew anything about hydros, then you would understand.
> [snapback]2599404[/snapback]​*


SEND ME A PISTON PUMP SHORTY!!!!!! WE NEED TO TALK!!!!!!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 13 2005, 11:52 AM
> *SEND ME A PISTON PUMP SHORTY!!!!!!  WE NEED TO TALK!!!!!!!!!  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2601121[/snapback]​*



You gonna put it on your moped?


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

Showtime 14 Pro Hopper 50 sounds like the hydraulic bowl score....

Showtime is catching up.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Jan 13 2005, 03:02 PM
> *Showtime 14 Pro Hopper 50 sounds like the hydraulic bowl score....
> 
> Showtime is catching up.
> [snapback]2602184[/snapback]​*


yeah... ok, it's been at 14 for like three days... but there is still another company ahead of it...  :biggrin:


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

:dunno: PORKYS :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 13 2005, 10:47 AM
> *You gonna put it on your moped?
> [snapback]2601359[/snapback]​*


better than a piece of shit mercury or duster you country non-fighting bitch!!!!!!!


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clownin72_@Jan 13 2005, 10:11 PM
> *:dunno: PORKYS :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2603178[/snapback]​*


I remember Porky's. I wonder what ever happened to them :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

this is a funny topic. newbie b/s at it finest.


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Some people are just idiots.

I wonder how many times Halo has voted for PH himself? Probably his daily routine.

And VegasHopper. Give up, you're only feeding the troll. We all know why he isn't answering your question and he knows as well. Sometimes its just better to sit back and let the person make the fool of themselves. 

Its all good man, no need to sweat. I'm sure the BM's rep has grown to be well known. I don't think you have to worry about Florida or any club down there, or anyone on here taking this guy serious if they REALLY know whats up. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 17 2005, 11:44 AM
> *better than a piece of shit mercury or duster you country non-fighting bitch!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2612662[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 Pics!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Jan 11 2005, 07:03 PM
> *They are the best by far they are the official brand for lowlife car club here in florida.
> [snapback]2594698[/snapback]​*


Not to be on anyones side or offend any car clubs but i really havent seen any of lowlyfes cars do anything special except for the ones the "picked up" in MIA. Lowlyfe here in Plant City runs showtime. Well i bought some stuff from BM and im pretty shure there stuff is good.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh and i do like prohopper also so dont think i dont.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 18 2005, 10:53 AM
> *:0  :0    Pics!
> [snapback]2617068[/snapback]​*


PICS OF YOU GETTING STOLE ON?????? :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 18 2005, 05:05 PM
> *PICS OF YOU GETTING STOLE ON??????  :0
> [snapback]2618065[/snapback]​*


My elbow hurts!!! :0


----------



## 84monte (Jan 19, 2005)

You know u got to roll w/ the HI-LOW team!


Hi-lows were its at - i don't bout them pro-stoppers


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

well i tried to be silent long enough i have personally seen every brand of hydraulics listed d the same shit..if anyone says some shit about better machining than thats bull to..i have had blocks remachineed port and polished and didnt do much better than the reg...now the cylinders may be a little diffrent when it comes to shaft strength..but outside of that....motors gears dump are all common..so i think this is a who you like better because when the chips are down they all can do the same damn thing..dont believe the hype... really should focus more on the installer than the equip...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Jan 18 2005, 08:55 AM
> *I remember Porky's. I wonder what ever happened to them :dunno:
> [snapback]2616308[/snapback]​*


Porky's is still in business. Its now ran by his son Nick. Ralph (Porky) ran into some health problems & couldn't continue running things.


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84monte_@Jan 19 2005, 04:47 PM
> *You know u got to roll w/ the HI-LOW team!
> Hi-lows were its at - i don't bout them pro-stoppers
> [snapback]2621854[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84monte (Jan 19, 2005)

Do u not like HI-LOW? :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84monte_@Jan 20 2005, 12:04 AM
> *Do u not like HI-LOW?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2623636[/snapback]​*


I used to like hilow, then they went down the drain, I like my prohopper shit never let me down and I have had prohopper in all 5 of my cut cars.


----------



## 84monte (Jan 19, 2005)

ya it ain't that bad but when i had my 79 monte i had 3- pro hoppers and compaired to my Hi-lows I love the Hi-low


so thats all i roll now,


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84monte_@Jan 20 2005, 12:20 AM
> *ya it ain't that bad but when i had my 79 monte i had 3- pro hoppers and compaired to my Hi-lows I love the Hi-low
> so thats all i roll now,
> [snapback]2623687[/snapback]​*


Dont think I ever saw the 79.


----------



## 84monte (Jan 19, 2005)

cuz i was only 14 and sold it to bert when i got my 84
had it since i got my L's :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84monte_@Jan 20 2005, 12:22 AM
> *cuz i was only 14 and sold it to bert when i got my 84
> had it since i got my L's :biggrin:
> [snapback]2623696[/snapback]​*


I see.


----------



## 84monte (Jan 19, 2005)

ya u know i still rolled it but no L's, switches which i didn't know how to use shit i was young do it all in my back yard ya know


Back yard boogy baby!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 19 2005, 08:00 AM
> *My elbow hurts!!!  :0
> [snapback]2620489[/snapback]​*


LEARN HOW TO BLOCK PUNCHES THEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 21 2005, 12:03 PM
> *LEARN HOW TO BLOCK PUNCHES THEN!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2628689[/snapback]​*


I was just kidding!!!!! :cheesy: hahahaha


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

big pimpins girl's hydraulics are the best she only takes the longest and strongest shafts


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

go 2 ochopshop.com 2 see reds is back and stronger :biggrin:


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Instigator_@Feb 1 2005, 03:39 PM
> *go 2 ochopshop.com 2 see reds is back and stronger :biggrin:
> [snapback]2669480[/snapback]​*


I feel you, I'm an old school Red's fan :biggrin:


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Jacker gets no love...


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

not a fan still use there parts 2 this day in every car i build :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

wheres the option for shorty's hydraulics?


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

in houston texas :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 1 2005, 03:42 PM
> *wheres the option for shorty's hydraulics?
> [snapback]2669937[/snapback]​*


ummm... that would be REDS!!!! I'm pretty sure of it!!!


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

I still say BMH are the best.


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Feb 1 2005, 05:15 PM
> *I still say BMH are the best.
> [snapback]2670200[/snapback]​*


I know that manufactures have a conformed set up when it comes to making anything, but in this case I will have to say that those are the Ford's of the hydraulic world...straight garbage...:thumbsdown: they may work for you, but they have been garbage for me..


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Feb 1 2005, 04:39 PM
> *I know that manufactures have a conformed set up when it comes to making anything, but in this case I will have to say that those are the Ford's  of the hydraulic world...straight garbage...:thumbsdown: they may work for you, but they have been garbage for me..
> [snapback]2670332[/snapback]​*



how the fuck do you know asshole, you said before that you "HEARD" that BMH and HOMIES are garbage... so that just shows what you know... you don't even have a lifted car bitch, so how the fuck could you know??? What was the last set-up you had, if you've ever had one before, and how many DIFFERENT companies set-ups have you PERSONALLY had experience?? I"ve used damn near everyone's product and I know what I like... it's my personal feelings, but you talking out of your ass about shit you don't know about, you bitch dressing ***, then obviously you're just some ass that wants to look stupid, so... be my guest!!!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

:0


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Feb 1 2005, 04:39 PM
> *I know that manufactures have a conformed set up when it comes to making anything, but in this case I will have to say that those are the Ford's  of the hydraulic world...straight garbage...:thumbsdown: they may work for you, but they have been garbage for me..
> [snapback]2670332[/snapback]​*


here's this fool with ONE of his other screen names... now tell me, can anyone possibly take this retard seriously???

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=151710&st=0


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Feb 1 2005, 05:00 PM
> *how the fuck do you know asshole, you said before that you "HEARD" that BMH and HOMIES are garbage... so that just shows what you know... you don't even have a lifted car bitch, so how the fuck could you know??? What was the last set-up you had, if you've ever had one before, and how many DIFFERENT companies set-ups have you PERSONALLY had experience?? I"ve used damn near everyone's product and I know what I like... it's my personal feelings, but you talking out of your ass about shit you don't know about, you bitch dressing ***, then obviously you're just some ass that wants to look stupid, so... be my guest!!!
> [snapback]2670392[/snapback]​*



hmmm... you haven't used my product either :biggrin: 


anyway, my hydraulics are the best!!! 

EARTHQUAKE HYDRAULICS COMING SOON!!! Double pump custom hexagon kit for $600 bucks with eq pump gear and saco motors, etc...


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 1 2005, 05:08 PM
> *hmmm... you haven't used my product  either :biggrin:
> anyway, my hydraulics are the best!!!
> 
> ...



that's why I said "damn near every company"... I haven't used them all... but then again, you don't see me on here talking shit about other people's products... especially ones that I've never used!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Pro Hopper Simply the Best :biggrin: :0


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Feb 1 2005, 05:14 PM
> *that's why I said "damn near every company"... I haven't used them all... but then again, you don't see me on here talking shit about other people's products... especially ones that I've never used!!!
> [snapback]2670446[/snapback]​*



HEY ASSHOLE!!! oh wait, I just did a truucha hahaha


Naw, I don't talk shit about people's hydraulics or product if I haven't used them... I only talk shit about the product that I have used... For me, i'm hooked on phonics... LOL

Earthquake hydraulics, damn man, imma have to sponsor a custom four pump setup... EQ gears and all... Boy, lets see... $600 is good for an all chrome 2 pump setup though huh? 3/4" with steel blocks and chrome motors... and coils... They'll be sold at that price this year with that name, helping out a budweiser of mine... webpage coming soon also...


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 1 2005, 07:08 PM
> *hmmm... you haven't used my product  either :biggrin:
> anyway, my hydraulics are the best!!!
> 
> ...




thats cuz u wont sell me no coils :angry:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Feb 1 2005, 05:19 PM
> *thats cuz u wont sell me no coils  :angry:
> [snapback]2670471[/snapback]​*



send me $$$ and I will ship them out to you asap


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 1 2005, 07:24 PM
> *send me $$$ and I will ship them out to you asap
> [snapback]2670500[/snapback]​*



u said there was no more :uh:


----------



## low_master (Sep 20, 2003)

is it still true, that only Prestolite and Fenner are the only motor manufacturers, in the game?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Feb 1 2005, 05:33 PM
> *u said there was no more  :uh:
> [snapback]2670543[/snapback]​*



till the summer... I have my set for my car booohahahaha

now now... I still have a few sets left... lol

just my shipping days are out numbered... I only ship monday, tuesday, and friday now...


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

this topic has been here for quite some time and still no love for Hi-Jacker...must be junk :dunno:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

china hydraulics :roflmao: :roflmao: that where it all comes from


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Feb 9 2005, 12:24 AM
> *china  hydraulics  :roflmao:  :roflmao:                                                                                that where it all comes from
> [snapback]2699696[/snapback]​*


I reckon


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

186 votes and still no love for hi jacker...


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Feb 15 2005, 11:56 PM
> *186 votes and still no love for hi jacker...
> [snapback]2732131[/snapback]​*


are you retarded???? this is a bullshit poll and everyone knows it... use what you want... not that you are EVER gonna have a lifted car.... :uh: :uh:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

I still run Red's . They make a good product. Then again i won't say anything bad about any other brand. Iv'e only run red's. They have always had a good thing goin. And they back there product alll the way.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

I still run Red's . They make a good product. Then again i won't say anything bad about any other brand. Iv'e only run red's. They have always had a good thing goin. And they back there product alll the way.


----------



## Rick84 (Jan 11, 2004)

What ever happened to American Hydraulics, anyone knows?


----------



## lowride6969 (Jan 22, 2005)

pro hopper is goodshit but i run with blvd.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

why fix it if it ain't broken.  If your hydros work thats all that matters.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Feb 1 2005, 06:07 PM
> *here's this fool with ONE of his other screen names... now tell me, can anyone possibly take this retard seriously???
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=151710&st=0
> [snapback]2670419[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: This topic had me fuckin' rollin'!!!!!!! Everybody should read this one! HALO does look kinda gay/ doped up though. I always thought that was him in his avatar. If that isn't him in the avatar, who the fuck is the blk. guy w/ the fucked up hair!?
You guys shouldn't let this guy get to ya'll. This is the guy who argued me up & down that you should wrap your chains in duct tape to keep them from rattling.

Oh yeah, HALO, tell your girlfriend I'd like to drill her out...


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowride6969_@Feb 17 2005, 06:30 AM
> *pro hopper is goodshit  but i run with blvd.
> [snapback]2737131[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## air280 (Oct 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Feb 23 2005, 08:19 PM
> *ttt
> [snapback]2764863[/snapback]​*


i wish you'd find something else to do :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by air280_@Feb 23 2005, 11:11 AM
> *i wish you'd find something else to do  :uh:
> [snapback]2766075[/snapback]​*


YEAH, SERIOUSLY... :uh: :uh:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Feb 23 2005, 12:41 PM
> *YEAH, SERIOUSLY... :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2766222[/snapback]​*


I can't believe he's still on LIL after this topic............. :scrutinize:


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Feb 16 2005, 09:55 PM
> *I still run Red's .  They make a good product.  Then again i won't say anything bad about any other brand. Iv'e only run red's. They have always had a good thing goin. And they back there product alll the way.
> [snapback]2736118[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: Reds is ol school props playa.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: I can't believe this guy..............
I don't know about the rest of ya'll, but I believe hes' "juicedin2yrs" reincarnated.
:guns: :machinegun:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

Im just sayin that iv'e rolled with red's in my ride for almost 10 years, and all the stuff i bought from red's was good. This poll sucks anyway and im obiously not taking it to seriously anymore.. That other topic was just shot.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

HEY VEGASHOPPER LET ME ASK YOU A QUESTION, WHAT MAKES BLACKMAGIC SO DAM GOOD, HUH SINCE U NOW IT ALL.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: DDDDDAAAAAMMMMNNNNNN WTF?????? I thought we were ragging girly-man on this topic......


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

thanks 4 voting for prohopper pete :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

HOPPOS ALL THE WAY......... TRIED TWO OTHER SHOPS BEFORE (WONT SAY ANY NAMES) THE QUALITY AND SERVICE JUST DIDNT COMPARE...


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

PROHOPPER #1 SIMPLY THE BEST


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 27 2005, 04:14 PM
> *HOPPOS ALL THE WAY......... TRIED TWO OTHER SHOPS BEFORE (WONT SAY ANY NAMES)  THE QUALITY AND SERVICE JUST DIDNT COMPARE...
> [snapback]2784252[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

WHAT MAKES BLACK MAGIC SO GOOD?? The question was directed at Vegashopper however I can answer it as we have BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULIC'S in all of our cars and they are competition cars. So to answer the Question is very simple...

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WINNER'S EVERY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## August (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 28 2005, 01:07 AM
> *PROHOPPER #1  SIMPLY THE BEST
> [snapback]2786802[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

BULLSHIT, AND NO ONE ASK U, I ASK VHOPPER, AND BM HYDROS SIMPLY SUCK BAD, U EVER SEEN THERE ADS THERE UGLY, IT TELLS U ALOT BY THERE APEARANCE, ARE U GONNA GO GET A JOB LOOKIN LIKE A BUM, FUK NO U WONT GET HIRED. SAME WITH THIS SHIT, I AINT BUYIN HYROS THAT LOOK LIKE SHIT???


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

WOO WOO WOO :0 :uh: YOU STILL WIT THAT


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 28 2005, 08:48 PM
> *BULLSHIT,  AND NO ONE ASK U, I ASK VHOPPER, AND BM HYDROS SIMPLY SUCK BAD, U EVER SEEN THERE ADS THERE UGLY, IT TELLS U ALOT BY THERE APEARANCE, ARE U GONNA GO GET A JOB LOOKIN LIKE A BUM, FUK NO U WONT GET HIRED. SAME WITH THIS SHIT, I AINT BUYIN HYROS THAT LOOK LIKE SHIT???
> [snapback]2790493[/snapback]​*


THIS IS WERE 26 INCHES GET YOU= TALKING SHIT


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WOOWOWWOWOWOOOOOOOOO, HOLD UP SERVIN U KNOW MY SHIT BROKE I DIDNT EVEN WANNA HOP IT BUT OJ CONVINCED ME AND I SAID YA ATLEAST I HAVE THE BALLS NOT TO PUSS OUT LIKE ALL THE REST OF THESE PUSSY OUT HERE AND ANYWAYS U GOT A SINGLE WITH BALLS TO PULLUP, THEN COME ON DOWN MY SHIT IS READY NOW YOULL SEE THAT 26 INS ALL UP IN U SIDEWAYS... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

NOW EAT IT


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

YO CAR AINT GOT ENOUGH ASS TO NOSE UP
WITH ME HOLMES :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Feb 28 2005, 09:30 PM
> *NOW EAT IT
> [snapback]2790724[/snapback]​*


YOURE RIGHT THAT IS 26 INCHES :roflmao:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

I Don't really care who's is the best. What I wanna know is "Who's cuisine reigns supreme?" anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

YEP THE BIG OL 2-6" ALL IN UR TOWN


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

HERES UR 26 INCHES SERVIN NOBODY IMEAN U 2
[attachmentid=116970]
JUST FOR THE HATERS PROHOPPER NO.1


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

[attachmentid=116980]U DO BELONG WITH BM SHIT HYDROS,TALK SHIT AND DONT HAVE CARS. YA THE SINGLE AINT GOT ASS BUT IT DOES OVER 50 WITH NO ASS U HAVE NOTHIN THAT CAN FUCK WITH IT. THATS A STREET CAR.U GOTZ A STUCK BUCKET. U CANT FUCK WITH ME ON THE STREETS HOMIE. NEITHER CAN UR HOMIES. DO 50 WITH STOCK SUSPENION U CANT AND UNTILL U DO EAT A DICK WITH BM HYDROS A STOP HATIN HATER.HAHAHAH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND ITZ CLEAN ASS FUCK


----------



## psychorider (Feb 22, 2003)

50??? WhErE ThE FuCk Iz A PiC Of ThAt??? ItZ SuRe Az FuCk NoT DoIn 50 In ThAt PiC... HaHaHaHa... I WuZ At ThE RoyAlS PiCnIC WhErE YoU GoT SeRvEd By A BiG AzZ LiNc... Oh, BoO HoO... "My ShIt WuZ BrOKe"... LeAvE It At HoMe NeXt TiMe...

DaMn HoMiE...YoUz ThE BiGgEsT HaTeR I SeEn In A WhIlE... WhAt??? DiD SoMeOnE FrOm BlAcK MaGiC FuCk YoUr GiRl??? KiLl YoUr DoG??? WhAt WuZ It... YoU TaLk AlL ThIs ShIt, BuT WhO ArE YoU??? WhEn HaVe YoU EvEr BeAt AnYoNe??? WaSnT ThAt YoU On The TrUuChA ViDeO GaShOpPiNg WhEn It SoUnDeD LiKe ThE WhOlE TrAnNY FeLl OuT??? WoW... If ThAtS ThE WoRk YoU Do....IlL PaSs... :uh:


----------



## on da roof (May 24, 2003)

No bullshit ,this vato talks mad shit.......Car is doing like 40'' tops and i'm being generous....It is clean ,but he must not know what a zip tie is....Damb homie tie up ur hose . I can sell you some. :biggrin: 
I also came up for the Royals picnik to rep. for the past pres.the turn out was great. Some good hops and that regal choked ! That linc wasn't doin much better ,like it had a bad dump, but it still went to 30'' :cheesy: 
I've been off L.I.L for some time and just got back on ,and this lamo is full of hate....All the post of this cat r mad replies...he needs to chill holmes


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

MAN UFOOLZ HERE ON LIL ARE STRAIGHT BITCHES. A PSYCHORIDER NUH THEY DIDNT BUT I FUCKED UR MOM, AND ON DA ROOF FUCK U UR A BITCH TOO.MAN AND DONT ACK ALL HARD EITHER U AINT NO GANGSTER.AND TO U PSYCHOSLIDER WHAT U GOT PULL UP OR SHUT UP.STUPID FUCK DONT KNOW HOW TO READ A STICK THATS FIFTY, FUCKIN LOPPS DONT KNOW SHIT BOOOHOOO 87 CUTT TALKS TOO MUCH SHIT, IM TELLING,A ON DA NUTTS U WOULD GIVE IT FORTYS CUZ UR A BITCH , HA


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

PROHOPPER IS SIMPLY THE BEST</span>


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

I LOVE this pic... If I remember right, this was at the Majestics picnic in Arizona...









* When there was still a BLACK MAGIC pump in it...*


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

will someone just kill halo and be done with it?


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

WRONG AGAIN ?? DAM WHY IS IT WHAT EVER U SAY IS RIGHT JUST ANSWER ME THAT!!!???? AND ILL STOP TALKIN SHIT ABOUT BM BUT WAIT THOUGHT REMEBER HARDER CUZ MY SHIT DIDNT JUMP REMEMBER SO UR SAYIN THAT UR OWN PRODUCT {BLACKMAGIC}SUCKS THEN RIGHT HAHAHAHHAHHAHAHH


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

VEGASHOPPER IM TALKIN TO U


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 1 2005, 02:58 AM
> *WRONG AGAIN ?? DAM WHY IS IT WHAT EVER U SAY IS RIGHT JUST ANSWER ME THAT!!!???? AND ILL STOP TALKIN SHIT ABOUT BM BUT WAIT THOUGHT REMEBER HARDER CUZ MY SHIT DIDNT JUMP REMEMBER SO UR SAYIN THAT UR OWN PRODUCT {BLACKMAGIC}SUCKS THEN RIGHT HAHAHAHHAHHAHAHH
> [snapback]2791983[/snapback]​*


ok, and now with your new stuff in it... you do worse... so you tell me... trust me... it's not the product, It's the installer... you can't seem to make anything work consistently, you just get LUCKY every now and then...besides, you're the asshole that posted this pic like it was something to be proud of... I'm sick of you talking shit... you have nothing good to say, so just keep your fucking mouth shut!!! What is it??? You trying to line up another serving by us or something??? I know all about the call about hopping against the wagon... Stop acting like a little punk and just say let's hop... all this shit is completely uncalled for and very unnecessary... oh, that's right... you aren't welcome at the shop anymore, so I guess you'll have to just wait.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FUCK UR SHOP I DONT EVEN GO THERE ANYWAYS AND ID WATCH HOW U TALK TO ME . JUST CUZ U GOT ALITTLE POWER HERE ON LAY IT LOW DONT MEANN UR GONNA TALK TO ME LIKE THAT AND NOW I AINT PLAYIN HOMIE WATCH IT. AND CAN U POST SOME PICS OF UR SHIT WAIT U AINT GOT A FUCKIN LOWRIDER U FUCKIN CHEERLEADER


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

A ONE MORE THING EVEN IF I DID GO TO UR SHOP U WOULDNT DO SHIT ANYWAYZ FUCKIN PUSSY BETTER WATCH IT BEFORE THIS TURNS INTO SOME THING U AINT GONNA LIKE HOMIE I AINT PLAYIN WITH U. IF U DONT LIKE WHAT I POST LOOK THE OTHER FUCKING WAY CUZ I WASNT EVEN TALKIN TO U


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 1 2005, 03:13 AM
> *FUCK UR SHOP I DONT EVEN GO THERE ANYWAYS AND ID WATCH HOW U TALK TO ME . JUST CUZ U GOT ALITTLE POWER HERE ON LAY IT LOW DONT MEANN UR GONNA TALK TO ME LIKE THAT AND NOW I AINT PLAYIN HOMIE WATCH IT. AND CAN U POST SOME PICS OF UR SHIT WAIT U AINT GOT A FUCKIN LOWRIDER U FUCKIN CHEERLEADER
> [snapback]2791992[/snapback]​*


THEN STOP TALKING LIKE YOUR ARE SOMEBODY AND BRING IT... YOU THINK YOU KNOW WHO THE FUCK YOU'RE TALKING TO... THINK AGAIN BITCH!!! THIS SITE IS SOMETHING FOR ME TO DO, I COULDN'T CARE LESS. AND WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO WATCH??? YOU TRYIN TO BE A NET BANGER AGAIN AND THREATEN ME... AGAIN??? GO AHEAD, KEEP TALKING LITTLE BOY. OR ARE YOU GONNA CRY TO OJ AGAIN??? FUCK YOU, YOU AIN'T SHIT, AIN'T NEVER BEEN SHIT, WON'T EVER BE SHIT. TALKING SHIT TO PEOPLE YOU DON'T KNOW... IT'S PRETTY BAD WHEN I GET CALLS FROM PEOPLE IN OTHER STATES ABOUT HOW STUPID YOU MAKE YOURSELF ON HERE... IT'S PURE COMEDY TO ME. I COULD OUT HOP YOU WITH A CAR WITH NO FRAME DONE... GIMMIE A BREAK, I WAS HITTING WHAT YOU'RE HITTING NOW, BACK IN THE EARLY 90'S... WITH FENNERS, SOMETHING THAT YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT. SO AGAIN... GO FUCK YOURSELF, I DON'T TALK SHIT ABOUT YOU, SO KEEP OUR SHOP THE FUCK OUT OF YOUR BITCH ASS MOUTH!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 1 2005, 03:17 AM
> *A ONE MORE THING EVEN IF I DID GO TO UR SHOP U WOULDNT DO SHIT ANYWAYZ FUCKIN PUSSY BETTER WATCH IT BEFORE THIS TURNS INTO SOME THING U AINT GONNA LIKE HOMIE I AINT PLAYIN WITH U. IF U DONT LIKE WHAT I POST LOOK THE OTHER FUCKING WAY CUZ I WASNT EVEN TALKIN TO U
> [snapback]2791998[/snapback]​*



FUCK YOU... THIS ALL STARTED FROM A POST DIRECTED AT ME THAT I IGNORED AND SOMEONE ELSE ANSWERED, THEN YOU STARTED TALKING SHIT TO SOMEONE FROM AZ AND OREGON... SO WHO'S THE LITTLE BITCH STARTING SHIT, THAT SOULD WATCH WHO AND WHAT THEY SAY???


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 1 2005, 03:13 AM
> *FUCK UR SHOP[snapback]2791992[/snapback]​*



AT LEAST WE HAVE A SHOP... WHERE'S YOURS??? WHY DON'T YOU POST THAT PIC??? NEVERMIND, I'M DONE WITH YOU... I'VE WASTED ENOUGH TIME WITH YOU... :uh:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

vegas and 87, you guys are both my homies but calm the fuck down!!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

HAHAHA VEGASHOPPERS GAY,LEAST I GOT A LOWRIDER. AND HOW CAN U BE DOING ANY INCHES U NEVER HAD A CAR LIE ALL U WANT, TALK ALL THE SHIT U WANT FUCK THOSE OTHER STATES TOO,CANT TAKE ALITTLE SHIT TALK CUZ U AND THEM ARE STRAIGHT BITCHES, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAAHAAHH
LOOK HERE MARKUMS BABYDOLL FIRST OFF I STARTED WITH A SIMPLE NICE QUESTION U DIDNT EVEN ANSWER. SO CHECK THIS OUT GIRL I AINT SHIT WILL NEVER BE SHIT, BUT I STILL HAVE A LOWRIDER. UDONT HAHA


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

PROHOPPER NO 1 UNDERATED OVERHATED


----------



## East_Side_Souljah (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HALO_@Feb 1 2005, 04:39 PM
> *I know that manufactures have a conformed set up when it comes to making anything, but in this case I will have to say that those are the Ford's  of the hydraulic world...straight garbage...:thumbsdown: they may work for you, but they have been garbage for me..
> [snapback]2670332[/snapback]​*


You dumb ass ****** you aint ever owned a pump, much less a BM pump...


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by East_Side_Souljah_@Mar 1 2005, 11:33 AM
> *You dumb ass ****** you aint ever owned a pump, much less a BM pump...
> [snapback]2793206[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 1 2005, 10:54 AM
> *HAHAHA VEGASHOPPERS GAY,LEAST I GOT A LOWRIDER. AND HOW CAN U BE DOING ANY INCHES U NEVER HAD A CAR LIE ALL U WANT, TALK ALL THE SHIT U WANT FUCK THOSE OTHER STATES TOO,CANT TAKE ALITTLE SHIT TALK CUZ U AND THEM ARE STRAIGHT BITCHES, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAAHAAHH
> LOOK HERE MARKUMS BABYDOLL FIRST OFF I STARTED WITH A SIMPLE NICE QUESTION U DIDNT EVEN ANSWER. SO CHECK THIS OUT GIRL I AINT SHIT WILL NEVER BE SHIT, BUT I STILL HAVE A LOWRIDER. UDONT HAHA
> [snapback]2793070[/snapback]​*




OH SHIT!!! hahahaha
I never knew vegashopper came out the closet... well, vegashopper, we the community of layitlow believe in equal rights, so even if you are gay you are still welcomed to layitlow... I guess layitlow has a new meaning to you now huh???

hahahaha


just fucken witya homie... you do get upset really quick, you must be kicking back with truucha a lot huh? :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

from every maker there's atleast one part i would buy from them,like dumps from one place,block from another etc. just about all the same....i bought what was more convenient (spelling) too me....there was 2 choices cce or showtime i chose showtime and been happy with them eversince,i built my pumps piece by piece basically with all there parts...first pump i had was fenner with the old school gold zinc motor and o.g. steel deltas,then cce also reds....if showtime went out of business id either go with pro hopper cause they been around a long time,or black magic


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

you are 100% right, HYDROSTANG, I USED BM DIDNT WORK FOR ME. IM HAPPY WITH PROHOPPZ, NOW NACHO BE NICE TO HER {VEGASHOPPER] SHE BLOWS A FUSE REAL FAST!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

wow, homies is a bit too low. good quality equipment. prohopper is good too.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 1 2005, 05:49 PM
> *you are 100% right, HYDROSTANG, I USED BM DIDNT WORK FOR ME. IM HAPPY WITH PROHOPPZ, NOW NACHO BE NICE TO HER {VEGASHOPPER] SHE BLOWS A FUSE REAL FAST!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> [snapback]2795160[/snapback]​*



since when have you been on layitlow? this *****, creeping up on us and shit, don't even say hi to me  ars!!! LOL



but yes, your car does swing, I have seen it swing, and yes it is nice... not as nice as my honda but very nice LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

My opinion on hydraulic blocks:

All hydraulics blocks have been built the same way... there are no differences from one manufacturers block to the other. If there is, prove me wrong... All have the same .90+ thousandths of an inch middle hole, all have the same port sizes, etc... Only difference is machining quality and material being used... 

Why haven't blocks been redesigned? Shit, showtime hydraulics was the last manufacturer to redesign a block, basically, dual port machined block... (big props to them). It is cheaper for a manufacturer to order 50 blocks of one style than going out and saying, make me a new one... Usually hydraulic resellers get caught with the pricey Cad/Cam designing of the block...

so really, what hydraulic setup is the best? All depends on what you use on your setup... You can back bumper using any block, any non-piston pump, or piston pump... 

for those that say, You can't back bumper @ 3 licks without a piston pump... I'll laugh in front of your face all day everyday, yes you can back bumper in 3 licks without a piston pump, it all depends on your entire setup (frame reinforcement, suspension, and hydraulics)...


Nacho
One Stop Customs
AIM Gardena--Kora Machining


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

nacho is right, all about WHO is machining the product.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Mar 1 2005, 07:45 PM
> *nacho is right, all about WHO is maching the product.
> [snapback]2795599[/snapback]​*



thank you, cuss I know someone is going to say that I am wrong... :biggrin: 


how are you doing today? LOL


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

DAM NACH... WUUZZZZ UUUPPPP!!!!! I KNOW AINT NOTHIN LIKE THAT HATCHBACK I TRIED TO PUT THE CIVIC FRONT END ON THE CUTT U KNOW UP GRADES BUT IT DIDNT FIT???











SYKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 1 2005, 07:48 PM
> *DAM NACH... WUUZZZZ UUUPPPP!!!!! I KNOW AINT NOTHIN LIKE THAT HATCHBACK I TRIED TO PUT THE CIVIC FRONT END ON THE CUTT U KNOW UP GRADES BUT IT DIDNT FIT???
> SYKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2795617[/snapback]​*




hahahahaa... imma put cutlass lights on my next civic hahaha

actually, if you find a crashed rsx type S, let me know, I need the motor... I was quoted fucken 10g's for the motor and tranny... GRRRR


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

the steel inserted blocks where a good ideal,i kinda miss the old school fenners,i might mod it myself too fit some marzocchis,they already got built in pressure reliefs...also i drilled them straight through too fit chrome rods and back plate,steel also grounds better than aluminum anyways....

:uh: anyways i can't believe this whole post turned into a hydro brand war,lol


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

ITS VEGASHOPPERS FAULT HE THINKS HE CAN TALK SHIT TO ANYONE,CUZ HE GOT ALITTLE PULL ON LIL AND HE CHECKS UR INFO, FUUKUP HUH IMEAN I TALK SHIT BUT ITS ONLY TO VEGASHOPPER, AND THE FUNNY THING IS THAT FOOL DONT EVEN HAVE A LO LO LETALONE A HOPPER AND THAT AINT TALKIN SHIT THATS THE TRUTH WITH NO HATIN ENVOLVED!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

holy shit calm down now children :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

just for the record my hydraulics are the best biotches :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

I GIVE UP U WIN SHOWANDGO WON THIS SHIT ON TO THE NEXT TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 J/K


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 2 2005, 03:47 PM
> *just for the record my hydraulics are the best biotches :biggrin:
> [snapback]2799603[/snapback]​*



is that because I am going to machine them? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







WHAT UP NACHOS WIT CHEESE


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 2 2005, 11:28 PM
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WHAT UP NACHOS WIT CHEESE
> [snapback]2801770[/snapback]​*



chillin bro, designing my logo for my hydraulic block 

what about you?


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

DO A BLOCK FOR ME A 45 1/2 IN PORT PUT MOST HATED COOL COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW FOR THE SPELL CHECK????????????????????????????????????????????????ITS DONE


----------

